# Rlt 29



## trym (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Roy and all the rest of you.

I got 4 really nice RLT 29 beauties and my wife strapped one on right away. (black on yellow(plongeur hands)

She left the Cartier Tank and her Rolex G/S diamonddial at home and

went to work at the airport in Copenhagen - she is a supervisor for check in

and the place have just been in chaos the last week. (hollidaytime)

A very unhappy passenger contacted her for assistance with a problem and in

the middle of an agry outburst he grabbed her arm - starred in disbelief and asked

her where the h... she got that watch from - forgetting his initial problem all together.

She explained thet her husband (me that is)

collected watches and that I just recieved it in the mail the same morning. He looked at the watch

again and told her with disbelief in his voice thet he was the designer of the watch, working for

TAG and that he actually drew the watch - it was his design and that only a few (8) was ever finished

and was given to the board of directors in TAG and one for himself. He was shure the rest

was destructed as TAG did not want to go with the design. A baffled and stunned watchdesigner from TAG congratulated her on her rear and beautiful prototype watch and made his flight home.

My wife could not wait to get home and tell me the story, whats the odds of this? -

Great story - now shared with you all. Keep up the enthusiasm.

Trym


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Trym,

What a great story so thanks for sharing it with us









Go


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> A baffled and stunned watchdesigner from TAG congratulated her on her rear


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

So 8 were completed..... wonder if we'll see one on flebay
















What a story.

Thanks Trym

Toby


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Wow!







Cool story!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> > A baffled and stunned watchdesigner from TAG congratulated her on her rear


Yeh, whats all that about then? Which airline does your wife work for?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great story Trym, I would have liked to have seen his face when he saw the watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow!

Great story Trym









I bet hes still stunned!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Amazing and cool.


----------



## trym (Aug 26, 2005)

pugster said:


> > A baffled and stunned watchdesigner from TAG congratulated her on her rear


Well she really does have a great rear too - on top of her rare prototype watch


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Great story, great watch, I'll take your word for it on the rear..........


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

WOW. You are so gullible.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Justin said:


> WOW. You are so gullible.


Specify.


----------



## Jussi (Nov 23, 2004)

Ironpants said:


> So 8 were completed..... wonder if we'll see one on flebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one currently on German Ebay. No idea whether it's one of the eight original prototypes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Can you post a link please Jussi?


----------



## Jussi (Nov 23, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Can you post a link please Jussi?


I was not sure if links to the live auctions were allowed. http://cgi.ebay.de/Tag-Heuer-Professional-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Moderators, please delete if necessary.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Could be a re-dial ..... I used to have one ..... TAG-Heuer UK confirmed that it was a re-dial and that the case was from a prototype which never went on sale. They told me that "about a dozen or so" were made.

They were also suprised as it was believed that all but a few were destroyed ....







.... a Tag-Heuer employee not doing as they were told? Or a box of cases that accidentally escaped the smelter?


----------



## mchammered (Jun 30, 2006)

The seller lists the watch with an automatic movement. Is it possible that it is?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mchammered said:


> The seller lists the watch with an automatic movement. Is it possible that it is?


Yes, mine was automatic


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

JoT said:


> They were also suprised as it was believed that all but a few were destroyed ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky us







.

Thanks for the link Jussi 

Toby


----------



## mchammered (Jun 30, 2006)

JoT said:


> mchammered said:
> 
> 
> > The seller lists the watch with an automatic movement. Is it possible that it is?
> ...


Would have have any more information on the movement at all as I'm interested in the watch taht is for bids.


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

It is up to 200 euros now.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

John, I think yours was quartz if it is the same one I sold to you.

I also think that this auction one will be quartz too. The cases were made for quartz and I know of no automatic movement that will fit them.


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is another one : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...I%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Woman, what have you made me do...?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------

